# Tmckeon's freaky rant and post pad



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

BTW, in Florida, you are allowed to bring the solutions books (although I didn't use them much in the exam...very useful in the studying, though).


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

My college life was, among other things, structural concrete (could have done structural). Also, in college my focus was on traffic and urban systems design (could have done transpo). Have worked a lot with hydro (do mainly stormwater modeling/reporting, etc.) and deal with a lot of geo now (could have done geo). Only one I didn't want to touch (probably could have done that one if I tried) was enviro (you shit guys are something else. I tell ya...I respect ya).

Environmental was the only area I really didn't want to mess with (can do it, but, hey, leave that to guys like VTE).

Don't know what else to say here, so this post is over.

:true:


----------



## teda (Jan 7, 2007)

> BTW, in Florida, you are allowed to bring the solutions books (although I didn't use them much in the exam...very useful in the studying, though).


FL board is really nice!

Our state (NV) does not allow us to take any solution books, sample exam books and any practice problems. Of course, copies of those books are not allowed. Before exam, I even called board and confirmed this rule.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

BTW, no offense taken (except spell offense correctly next time!)


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

If NV doesn't allow sample problems, how can they allow the CERM? It has quite a lot of sample problems within the text.

Doesn't seem logical here.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

> Hey tmc...i was able to read some of your posts..when you took the exam. you said that you had at least the six minute solutions with you along with the ncees solutions. In other words you had some solution books with you (I am glad that you were allowed to have them). Either I may have misinterpreted the rules or you have cheated.
> So, to act like a genius may not be fair even if , let's say you scored 100/100. What about taking different depth exams? How would you be able to compare that?
> 
> No offence, just a thought.


Sorry for not quoting the original source for that post.

BTW, no offense taken (except spell offense correctly next time!)


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

If they won't allow the solution books...make your own solution books that you can take in (no jeanee us here).

Follow the rules (of course), but use what you are allowed to use.

Also, don't be critical of others...I found that out recently again.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

I keep forgetting to use that quote thing (shucks). Should use it more.

Teda, sounds like you understand things a bit. Help this guy out some more...I need my sleep.

:true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

NOW I HOPE THAT I AM OVER POSTING ON THIS ITEM! (probably need to post on the drunk thread...cool thread!)


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

I am now using this thread to PAD my post numbers (was I doing that before?...someone tell me).


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, make it official. I am NOW using this thread to PAD my post numbers.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

:jacked:

Always wanted to use that one.

Second to ass


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

Waterworld was on tonight/last night.

:true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

> > BTW, in Florida, you are allowed to bring the solutions books (although I didn't use them much in the exam...very useful in the studying, though).
> 
> 
> FL board is really nice!
> ...


Sounds like NV :thatsgay:

Don't know...never been there...just needed to post.

:true:

BTW,

Did you hear that

    

    

    

was on this evening?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

> My college life was, among other things, structural concrete (could have done structural). Also, in college my focus was on traffic and urban systems design (could have done transpo). Have worked a lot with hydro (do mainly stormwater modeling/reporting, etc.) and deal with a lot of geo now (could have done geo). Only one I didn't want to touch (probably could have done that one if I tried) was enviro (you shit guys are something else. I tell ya...I respect ya).
> Environmental was the only area I really didn't want to mess with (can do it, but, hey, leave that to guys like VTE).
> 
> Don't know what else to say here, so this post is over.
> ...


This was actually the real reply, but had fun with many of the others.

:true:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

Good night people!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

Thread incredibly

:jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked: :jacked:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

> Thread incredibly   :jacked:


TMckeon --

You are a total freak boy ......






Or have you been eating undercooked beef ...





Now .. the real question .. were you REALLY hitting the bottle that hard ??



I don't think your typing is slurred enough to indicate inebriation.

:lol2x:

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread was taken out of the original context, but that is OK. Some meaning is lost and some posts will appear to be very arrogant. This was not intentional and would not have been quite so if the context had been preserved. Please forgive the appearance of such things with that in mind.

jregieng,

I have to be nearly drunk or all the way there before I don't spell well. I have posted things (on very rare occassions) when I was at or near that point (since I don't think we should go around getting drunk all the time...did enough of that in college). Those posts were still spelled correctly and had reasonable grammar.

Last night, I had a good buzz on, but was mainly just enjoying myself.

:true:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Tom,

I was just jerking your chain a tad and trying out some of my new smilies






Don't worry, you may be a freak



but you are okay in my book :thumbsup:

I don't care what those people from NCEES say about out you! :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole:



JR


----------



## frazil (Jan 7, 2007)

Fantastic work, tmckeon!

Where are all the new smilies?? :wtf:


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2007)

> Fantastic work, tmckeon!
> 
> 
> Where are all the new smilies?? :wtf:


[email protected] tmckeon_PE. good stuff.

I think that JR keeps those smilies in his top center desk drawer.

hey Tom, I have a question for you. My wife's Uncle (mine too I suppose) was off the boat Irish and pronounces his name mik keyown (for mckeon) is that how everybody pronounces it, or had it been "americanized"?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

> Where are all the new smilies?? :wtf:


I have been commissioned to comb the internet for new smilies and post them at random :lie:

Here's one for you ---&gt;





If you twist my arm, I might tell you where I am finding them 

JR


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

> I think that JR keeps those smilies in his top center desk drawer.


Close !!





JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

> > Fantastic work, tmckeon!
> >
> >
> > Where are all the new smilies?? :wtf:
> ...


My family pronounces it "Mik-ee-on". Might not be the original pronunciation.

Interesting note: McKeon has an interesting background.

1. People didn't always have last names.

2. John in the town and was the blacksmith, so he was referred to as John "the Smith".

3. John's son was referred to John "son of" Smith.

4. "son of" got changed to Mac as time went on so the sons name was John MacSmith.

5. The Mac got corrupted to Mc so the son was then known as John McSmith.

6. Keon in McKeon stands for Kings.

7. Therefore, McKeon stands for son of Kings or the Kings son.

:true:


----------



## redrum (Jan 8, 2007)

:engrish:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

> :engrish:


The Queen's English or American English?


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2007)

> :engrish:


:wtf:


----------



## redrum (Jan 8, 2007)

my apologies, I meant to say:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

More English ..........




































JR


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2007)

>


see my pinky

see my thumb

see my peace sign

minus one


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

> my apologies, I meant to say:


Don't know why you felt the need to post this, but you are entitled to your opinion.

:true:


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

The Gators are kicking Ohio's...(well, you know). Normally not for the Gators (official Gator hater), but they are playing against Ohio.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

No offense to gatormech_e, I am sure that there has to be some good guys even in a bad outfit.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> see my pinky
> ...


You are having way too much fun. Are you sure you are an engineer?

:banhim:

-

:jk:


----------



## cement (Jan 9, 2007)

> my apologies, I meant to say:


I'm sorry, I just have no patience for haters.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 9, 2007)

As a UCF Grad, I have to add my name to that "Gator haters" banner, but I do add some exceptions when they are playing other states.

FLORIDA WINS!!! HAHA, OHIO!!!

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

: USA :


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 10, 2007)

eh, loved or hated, WE'RE THE CHAMPIONS, BABEE.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 17, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I have been commissioned to comb the internet for new smilies and post them at random
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already found out where you are finding them. Find some or make some original ones.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 17, 2007)

(for frazil)




(for DVINNY)




(me beating up VT...both skinny guys)







(for SapperPE)




(for Dleg)


----------



## RleonPE (Jan 17, 2007)

Starting to think it was better you did not return my phone call TM.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 17, 2007)

Just really busy RleonPE. Didn't mean to wait to call back.

Having fun here with a few posts though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 2, 2008)

You call this grammar?


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, OK - I was a little green and overly cocky back then - but I've learned the errors in my ways and made some life changes. Ironically, my professional expertise has increased at the same rate as my humility, so these types of posts will cease.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> OK, OK - I was a little green and overly cocky back then - but I've learned the errors in my ways and made some life changes.


You were cocky back then but have made some life changes??

Are you trying to tell us that you are now Thomasina ?? :f_115m_e45d7af:

hmy:





JR


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

jregieng said:


> You were cocky back then but have made some life changes??
> Are you trying to tell us that you are now Thomasina ?? :f_115m_e45d7af:
> 
> hmy:
> ...


sometimes we need to evaluate our lives and whats important. I am man enough to admit I had faults - it's the way He made me. Self realization such as this has made me a success in my personal and professional life. I'm just trying to spread my good fortune.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 2, 2008)

T_McK_PE said:


> sometimes we need to evaluate our lives and whats important. I am man enough to admit I had faults - it's the way He made me. Self realization such as this has made me a success in my personal and professional life. I'm just trying to spread my good fortune.


rlyflag:


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 2, 2008)

Crazy, this is like that goofy Lost show or something. . .

uhhh. . . .welcome? back?. . . .. . .. I'm sure the not-so-silent majority will take it from here. . . .


----------



## frazil (Apr 2, 2008)

:lmao: this was a classic.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Completely awesome!!





JR


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

For all of the n00bs ...

bump

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2009)

So, what's it mean if you can model European stormwater?


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess that means your awesome? The only thing I'll give the Europeans is that they have better candy. That's it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> So, what's it mean if you can model European stormwater?


Does that mean using the metric system??

If so .... that's just ... wow!! :mf_bounce8:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard Europeans have sparkling stormwater.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I heard Europeans have sparkling stormwater.


You do have to order your water "without bubbles" if you don't want it to taste like complete ass.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 30, 2009)

Europeans are so gay.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

Europeans don't need to model stormwater because it comports itself much better than American stormwater..


----------



## goodal (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread confuses the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Fudgey (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Santiagj (Jun 30, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 30, 2009)

This brings back memories.....


----------



## frazil (Jun 30, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> This brings back memories.....


I hope you're referring to the thread, and not Fudgey's post...



Fudgey said:


>


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^Both! :joke:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2014)

A trip through memory lane....

LOL.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 30, 2014)

AIGGHH!! MY EYES!! IT BURNS!!

Oops, I think I spelled "aigghh" wrong.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

Fucktard wherever you are this one's for you!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2014)

Eye guess I better watch the weigh I spell things from now on.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2014)

mike you need to by a dicksionary


----------

